# Sonya Kraus neuer Busen 1x



## Etzel (24 Feb. 2011)

Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:



 :thumbup:


----------



## freejamer (24 Feb. 2011)

find ich gut
danke


----------



## Duffed (24 Feb. 2011)

wahnsinnsvorbau!!


----------



## jaysea123 (24 Feb. 2011)

Ich find's gut.
Sie hat sich aber angeblich nichts "machen lassen". Laut Interview in der SuperIllu, hat sie die Brüste vom Stillen. Zitat:"Aber wenn Resi, die Milchkuh, in Frührente geht, erledigt sich das Problem hoffentlich von selbst"


----------



## JohnDaniels (24 Feb. 2011)

Sieht doch megascharf aus!!!

Sonya Kraus war, ist und bleibt ein total "geiles Stück"! :drip::drip::drip:

(sorry für meine Ausdruckweise, aber treffender kann man´s nicht sagen!)

thx für sexy SONYA


----------



## JohnDaniels (24 Feb. 2011)

jaysea123 schrieb:


> Ich find's gut.
> Sie hat sich aber angeblich nichts "machen lassen". Laut Interview in der SuperIllu, hat sie die Brüste vom Stillen. Zitat:"Aber wenn Resi, die Milchkuh, in Frührente geht, erledigt sich das Problem hoffentlich von selbst"



Hoffentlich bleibt´s so!!!lol9lol9lol9


----------



## Iberer (24 Feb. 2011)

Die sieht auf dem Bild nur sche.... aus. Abgesehen davon, dass ich auf solche Hupen nicht stehe, egal ob mit oder ohne Plastik sind mir die Dingere einfach zu groß, seht euch mal die Oberarme an: Zellulite schlimmer als bei meiner Oma - und die ist über 80


----------



## Celebs_fan2011 (24 Feb. 2011)

Iberer schrieb:


> seht euch mal die Oberarme an: Zellulite schlimmer als bei meiner Oma - und die ist über 80



Das sind Muskeln


----------



## hagen69 (24 Feb. 2011)

Oder Milchbar ?
,-)


----------



## Bargo (24 Feb. 2011)

ich find sie gut 

:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## neomhor (24 Feb. 2011)

Sehen für meinen Geschmack etwas zuuu groß aus


----------



## desert_fox (24 Feb. 2011)

genauso, muss es sein. schön großer vorbau!!!


----------



## pappa (24 Feb. 2011)

den neuen Busen hatte sie vor der Schwangerschaft schon, sieht aber Rattenscharf aus


----------



## Punisher (24 Feb. 2011)

klasse


----------



## Mike150486 (24 Feb. 2011)

Celebs_fan2011 schrieb:


> Das sind Muskeln



Gut sichtbare Muskeln an ihren Armen hat Sonya Kraus definitiv und ich stimme auch zu, dass das Muskeln sind.

Danke für das Foto =)


----------



## schneeberger (25 Feb. 2011)

na das läßt doch auf mehr hoffen.


----------



## Homuth91 (25 Feb. 2011)

hammer


----------



## Viper (25 Feb. 2011)

Das Bild ist doch schon alt


----------



## düdüm (25 Feb. 2011)

Die Brüste passen 100% zu ihr, sieht wirklich super aus! Hoffentlich gibt's eine Menge Caps von der Sendung heute  .


----------



## Rumpelmucke (25 Feb. 2011)

Etzel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:



Wer sagt das?


----------



## lisaplenske (25 Feb. 2011)

Hübsch ist anders - sah gerade im TV aber wesentlich besser aus !
Die Brüste sind aber toll


----------



## Ferenc (26 Feb. 2011)

Resi, du bist die schönste "Milchkuh" in der Herde!


Etzel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## florian767 (26 Feb. 2011)

echt find ich immer noch besser


----------



## toto69 (26 Feb. 2011)

WOW, toller Vorbau, danke für das Bild


----------



## clownfish (26 Feb. 2011)

wow


----------



## jimtheboss (26 Feb. 2011)

Danke für das Bild!


----------



## Weltenbummler (26 Feb. 2011)

Sonya hat super tolle Brüste.


----------



## klomb0511 (26 Feb. 2011)

sieht erstmal nich schlecht aus, aber wie schon richtig gefragt:

" Wer sagt das? "


----------



## garf2000 (26 Feb. 2011)

danke


----------



## kallemann (26 Feb. 2011)

:thx:


----------



## Kylearan (26 Feb. 2011)

Schade. Die hätte das nicht nötig gehabt.


----------



## Merker45 (26 Feb. 2011)

:WOW: Ihren Busen zeigt sie anscheinend gerne...


----------



## adrs (26 Feb. 2011)

Wow! Hübscher Anblick!


----------



## WildWolff (26 Feb. 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
klasse teile hat sich ja gelohnt
gruss
wildwolff
:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Paulienschen (26 Feb. 2011)

nice


----------



## mister_fuchs (26 Feb. 2011)

Schön, schön... :thumbup:


----------



## Peterchen (26 Feb. 2011)

Mir gefällts^^


----------



## ychtos (26 Feb. 2011)

Leute, glaubt Ihr allen Ernstes, dass sich eine Frau während der Stillphase die Brüste operieren läßt????? Die Vergrößerung ist ausschließlich auf die Milchproduktion zurückführen. Bei der einen macht sich das stärker und bei der anderen weniger bemerkbar.


----------



## eisman (26 Feb. 2011)

sexy sonya kraus...da lohnte sich die schwangerschaft ^^


----------



## summer (26 Feb. 2011)

Nicht ok, besserwar sie vorher.


----------



## Filou (26 Feb. 2011)

Damit sind Haltungsschäden vorprogrammiert!


----------



## Norty2010 (27 Feb. 2011)

Nee nee, alles Natur. Wenn man stillt wachsen die Dinger enorm.


----------



## AdynAton (27 Feb. 2011)

Aber freundlich, dass sie dann ein solch hübsches Top anzieht bei einer solchen Spielshow


----------



## celebs4711 (27 Feb. 2011)

danke


----------



## cucuber (27 Feb. 2011)

Naja, warum nicht!? Ich find's gut! ;-)


----------



## drpdfp (27 Feb. 2011)

so muss es sein toller hingucker


----------



## MightyMouse (27 Feb. 2011)

wirklich schön anzusehen


----------



## der lude (27 Feb. 2011)

Wie auch immer, die Dinger sehen nett aus!

THX a LOT!


----------



## zolianita (28 Feb. 2011)

super, super


----------



## paul77 (28 Feb. 2011)

sehr geil die riesen dinger


----------



## Bemisch (28 Feb. 2011)

Vielen Dank für die heisse Sonya !!!!!!!


----------



## hailsatan666 (28 Feb. 2011)

find ich gut


----------



## Painless (28 Feb. 2011)

meine Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen ;C


----------



## Etzel (28 Feb. 2011)

Korrektur: Busenfülle kommt durch das stillen, nicht durch OP oder so. Oder man könnte es so korrigieren: Sie hat sichs vom lieben Gott machen lassen. ;-)


----------



## mbb.de (28 Feb. 2011)

sexy sonja


----------



## atumblaze (28 Feb. 2011)

Der Zahn der Zeit nagt auch an ihr...
THX für die Mühe!!!


----------



## bimimanaax (28 Feb. 2011)

schöne einblicke,
wenn se den mal auspacken würde
thx


----------



## bp1989 (28 Feb. 2011)

schön


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (3 März 2011)

:thumbup: Top


----------



## ratte (4 März 2011)

naj schaun mer mal


----------



## Mustang83 (4 März 2011)

hot!


----------



## grex1981 (4 März 2011)

Ist Geschmacksache


----------



## hierro4 (4 März 2011)

Super


----------



## eibersberger (4 März 2011)

echt?
wusste gar nicht dass die sich die dinger hat machen lassen!?


----------



## wsxxsw (4 März 2011)

thx


----------



## cumonpics (4 März 2011)

fein, danke


----------



## heinzruediger (5 März 2011)

oha, neu !


----------



## bobbles (6 März 2011)

Danke schön.


----------



## creative007 (6 März 2011)

nett


----------



## chris_227 (6 März 2011)

Sind die Michtitten


----------



## hans12345 (6 März 2011)

haha


----------



## Buscho (6 März 2011)

etwas zu groß


----------



## yvoki (6 März 2011)

Etzel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:



auch ganz nett.


----------



## Charme (7 März 2011)

*silikon klassiker*


----------



## Chris80 (7 März 2011)

Genau richtig der Vorbau


----------



## schneiderchs (7 März 2011)

nett


----------



## selfKILLA (10 März 2011)

Etzel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:



hier das Passende YouTube Video:
YouTube - Sonya Kraus - Die perfekte Minute


----------



## Spezi (10 März 2011)

n1


----------



## hornbebbi (10 März 2011)

sieht gut aus!!!


----------



## superriesenechse (10 März 2011)

die brüste sind schon ein bisschen länger nicht mehr echt
aber durch die schwangerschaft könnten sie nochmal an masse zugenommen haben


----------



## eishai (14 März 2011)

geile dinger!


----------



## gka72 (16 März 2011)

Tolles Bild

;-)


----------



## dings0815 (16 März 2011)

Das war wichtig


----------



## Brauni68 (17 März 2011)

Etzel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:



Du hast da glaub ich etwas falsch verstanden. Durch die Schwangerschaft ist der Busen so groß geworden und sie will ihn demnächst verkleinern lassen, weil ihr die Oberweite nicht gefällt!


----------



## wolfi7272 (19 März 2011)

Etzel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:
> 
> Bis auf die oberarme ein superfoto
> Und die neuen Möpse sind super :thumbup:


----------



## biemer (19 März 2011)

Sonja nein danke !!!


----------



## roma2000 (21 März 2011)

Etzel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:



geil


----------



## medamana (21 März 2011)

das hat doch was


----------



## Fugbaum (21 März 2011)

schick schick :>


----------



## Sunnydragon (21 März 2011)

Echt? oO


----------



## Poenk (26 März 2011)

Iberer schrieb:


> Die sieht auf dem Bild nur sche.... aus. Abgesehen davon, dass ich auf solche Hupen nicht stehe, egal ob mit oder ohne Plastik sind mir die Dingere einfach zu groß, seht euch mal die Oberarme an: Zellulite schlimmer als bei meiner Oma - und die ist über 80



Wenn das mit Deiner Oma stimmt und dann noch im Vergleich zu Sonya, dann möchte ich die mal kennen lernen. 

Wenn nicht, reicht mir der Anblick von Sonya völlig... :WOW:


----------



## butfra (26 März 2011)

nice pic


----------



## andyarbeit (26 März 2011)

nice


----------



## mieze811 (26 März 2011)

steht ihr gut


----------



## nilssven (26 März 2011)

für was hat sie sich denn neue busen gemacht die alten waren doch auch hüpch


----------



## Padderson (26 März 2011)

Iberer schrieb:


> Die sieht auf dem Bild nur sche.... aus. Abgesehen davon, dass ich auf solche Hupen nicht stehe, egal ob mit oder ohne Plastik sind mir die Dingere einfach zu groß, seht euch mal die Oberarme an: Zellulite schlimmer als bei meiner Oma - und die ist über 80



normalerweise bin ich ja nicht so ein Lästermaul, aber in diesem Fall geb ich Dir Recht. Gefällt mir auch nicht :kotz:


----------



## pkalog (27 März 2011)

danke


----------



## kurrupt (27 März 2011)

alles cool


----------



## lelech (27 März 2011)

Wahnsinn, gut dass sie schwanger war^^


----------



## capam70 (28 März 2011)

Etzel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:



wow


----------



## ultronico_splinder (28 März 2011)

Nice cleavage


----------



## neman64 (29 März 2011)

:thx; für das sexy Bild von Sonya


----------



## annonymous (29 März 2011)

THX:thumbup:


----------



## helferlein (30 März 2011)

danke


----------



## ralfsch (30 März 2011)

man man man was Dinger...vielen Dank fürs Bild.


----------



## tobias4 (31 März 2011)

danke für sonya


----------



## CmdData (31 März 2011)

geile hupen ;-)


----------



## troll050 (31 März 2011)

besser denn je


----------



## Moppy2514 (31 März 2011)

die sind groß geworden


----------



## froggy7 (31 März 2011)

passt doch zu ihr


----------



## Doedel_2 (10 Apr. 2011)

ob neu oder alt... mir gefällt die aussicht.


----------



## xxx80 (14 Apr. 2011)

JohnDaniels schrieb:


> Sieht doch megascharf aus!!!
> 
> Sonya Kraus war, ist und bleibt ein total "geiles Stück"! :drip::drip::drip:
> 
> ...





Besser kann man es nicht sagen :thumbup:


----------



## fukx (30 Apr. 2011)

:drip:


----------



## maddaphakka (1 Mai 2011)

sie hat einfach super brüste!


----------



## fredi222 (1 Mai 2011)

Mir gefällt sie so, danke

fredi222


----------



## Tacito (16 Mai 2011)

Danke!She's beautiful!My preferred one


----------



## walcott (23 Mai 2011)

gar a bissl groß


----------



## ananas (24 Mai 2011)

Hm musste sie so übertreiben??


----------



## hurradeutschland (24 Mai 2011)

wow mächtig


----------



## Master Yoda 2 (24 Mai 2011)

Wo ist denn der alte Busen abgeblieben?


----------



## fred123 (26 Mai 2011)

einfach nur geil


----------



## 1stSergeant (26 Mai 2011)

fred123 schrieb:


> einfach nur geil




sauber! <-)


----------



## ravwerner (31 Mai 2011)

Die wird immer künstlicher


----------



## glasermeister (1 Juni 2011)

An der ist nicht nur der Busen neu. Auch solche Lippen waren letztens im Angebot !


----------



## Danny1180 (1 Juni 2011)

der war doch schon vorher groß genug:WOW:


----------



## matisse (30 Aug. 2011)

Powerfrau vom feinsten


----------



## onkel23 (30 Aug. 2011)

nice tits


----------



## Teckel (30 Aug. 2011)

Etzel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


hätte vieleicht doch etwas größer sein können


----------



## hubi 071152 (28 Sep. 2012)

:thumbup: schöne neue Boobs :thumbup:


----------



## sergio123 (28 Sep. 2012)

:thx:
sehr schön


----------



## Eisenbeisser (30 Sep. 2012)

Sehen verdächtig groß aus


----------



## 90er (30 Sep. 2012)

ravwerner schrieb:


> Die wird immer künstlicher



Da hast du leider recht schade schade


----------



## hateitorloveit (30 Sep. 2012)

absolut mega heiß *.*


----------



## clemi4 (30 Sep. 2012)

geile dinger


----------



## clemi4 (30 Sep. 2012)

sooo geil viele ndank1!!


----------



## michalis (30 Sep. 2012)

wirklich nicht schlecht


----------



## asbach78 (1 Okt. 2012)

Tolle Einsichten:thumbup:


----------



## b6c2012 (1 Okt. 2012)

Thx a lot!!


----------



## hasch123 (2 Okt. 2012)

Hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Officer (2 Okt. 2012)

ich glaub auch das die echt sind.
wird wohl von der schwangerschaft sein.


----------



## z3loewe (2 Okt. 2012)

very nice


----------



## 0minimi0 (2 Okt. 2012)

...die macht das doch mit Absicht, oder?


----------



## robbie619 (3 Okt. 2012)

der neue busen wurde aufjedenfall sehr gut gemacht wie ich finde, danke


----------



## johaenes (3 Okt. 2012)

danke, ist schön


----------



## la-vida-loca (3 Okt. 2012)

Wahnsinn, gut dass sie schwanger war^^


----------



## Juxxyco (3 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schöner Busen. :thumbup:


----------



## ripptick (3 Okt. 2012)

Hrrr kann man da nur sagen


----------



## MrLeiwand (3 Okt. 2012)

keine ahnung ob sie jetzt wirklich was hat machen oder nicht,ihre brüste sehen auf dem foto echt geil aus.


----------



## Lape (3 Okt. 2012)

schönes ding(er)


----------



## fatal11 (3 Okt. 2012)

. . das sieht man sich doch gern an !


----------



## posemuckel (3 Okt. 2012)

Etzel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:



Da hat sich jeder reingesteckte Euro rentiert - zumal wenn das Geld bald nix mehr wert ist.


----------



## Sucker77 (4 Okt. 2012)

Danke für diesen Einblick!


----------



## nico_reise (4 Okt. 2012)

Großartiger Milchbusen!!!


----------



## schlusenbauer (4 Okt. 2012)

sieht fast gestellt aus


----------



## freyyam (4 Okt. 2012)

Rattenscharf


----------



## gUkar (4 Okt. 2012)

Steht ihr wunderbar.


----------



## mani86 (4 Okt. 2012)

SUPER Frau


----------



## MCT (4 Okt. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## splatterdaniel (5 Okt. 2012)

Sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Sue (5 Okt. 2012)

wow hammer einblicke gibt sie da


----------



## Wattelife (5 Okt. 2012)

Danke schön


----------



## villevalo666 (5 Okt. 2012)

vielleicht auch nur still-tüten


----------



## Hegi (6 Okt. 2012)

schade Sonya war in Natura auch schön:angry:


----------



## rube (6 Okt. 2012)

Super Bild, besten Dank


----------



## Jone (6 Okt. 2012)

Sensationell


----------



## Formwandler.30 (6 Okt. 2012)

eher so gross durch Schwangerschaft


----------



## xxxjan (11 Okt. 2012)

Wahnsinnig


----------



## Schnubbi88 (11 Okt. 2012)

klasse dinger!


----------



## mudd86 (11 Okt. 2012)

Hehe Danke!


----------



## Jim1906 (11 Okt. 2012)

Hammer !! 
:thx:


----------



## DMU600 (11 Okt. 2012)

hammer toll


----------



## fdaniel1 (11 Okt. 2012)

Sie sieht einfach toll aus


----------



## Jakma (12 Okt. 2012)

schon mal drüber nachgedacht was die biologische funktion des Busens ist????


----------



## kapm79 (12 Okt. 2012)

mann sind das hupen


----------



## senseye (15 Okt. 2012)

Schöne Bilder
Danke


----------



## kelkk (25 Okt. 2012)

super heiß!!
aber die brüste sind definitiv nur von der schwangerschaft so huge!


----------



## Derausdemdorf (26 Okt. 2012)

schöne frau


----------



## Ajcko (26 Okt. 2012)

Respekt ! Hammer!


----------



## icke1x (27 Okt. 2012)

klasse frau!


----------



## shunt (27 Okt. 2012)

Wow wirklich gut


----------



## xfourx (27 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die tollen Bilder einer tollen frau


----------



## porom (27 Okt. 2012)

Neue Arme wären auch ganz gut gewesen!!!


----------



## Hommi91 (27 Okt. 2012)

Unfassbar!


----------



## wolgast23 (27 Okt. 2012)

schön groß


----------



## atraxx (28 Okt. 2012)

Kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## eolomea23 (28 Okt. 2012)

So neu ist der ja nicht mehr - und sie steht dazu !
Coole Braut, die sich was traut !
Werde demnächst noch ein paar Fotos hinzufügen !

Bis dahin - Ahoi !


----------



## lennyuwe (29 Okt. 2012)

sieht gut aus


----------



## entertainyou (29 Okt. 2012)

geil, danke

:thx:


----------



## f_last (29 Okt. 2012)

Geile milf


----------



## onkel5661 (29 Okt. 2012)

:thx: Glaube nicht dass der neu ist...


----------



## handball123 (29 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Sonja


----------



## Ölat (30 Okt. 2012)

Is doch schön. Danke


----------



## affe123 (30 Okt. 2012)

Besten Dank, schöne Bilder


----------



## GifD (30 Okt. 2012)

super, thank you!


----------



## Nightmare86 (31 Okt. 2012)

Sieht verdammt gut aus!


----------



## pulle (1 Nov. 2012)

man sind die gross geworden


----------



## faraul (3 Nov. 2012)

schöne brüste danke


----------



## linecrypt (3 Nov. 2012)

Hot wirklich nicht schlecht;-)


----------



## Liton (3 Nov. 2012)

very nice person


----------



## celebboard2012 (3 Nov. 2012)

sehr nice! danke!


----------



## locomondo (14 Nov. 2012)

geht klar:thx:


----------



## burdy22 (16 Dez. 2012)

echt heiss dieser Anblick:thx:


----------



## Drachen1685 (16 Dez. 2012)

absolut ok :thumbup:


----------



## greatnagus (16 Dez. 2012)

eine lohnende investition :thx:


----------



## palangana71 (16 Dez. 2012)

Interessantes Foto! Danke


----------



## muchusmarakas (16 Dez. 2012)

sehr nett


----------



## nappo (17 Dez. 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## newz (17 Dez. 2012)

hat sie was machen lassen? sie hatte doch auch vorher nicht so wenig ...

Vielen Dank!


----------



## fliegenklappe (19 Dez. 2012)

die Geilste!


----------



## grimaldi (19 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die schöne Sonya!


----------



## selle94 (19 Dez. 2012)

nice danke!!


----------



## amigo007 (20 Dez. 2012)

wunderschön- vielen dank


----------



## kolibri666 (21 Dez. 2012)

ist nichts mehr schönes dran


----------



## marriobassler (21 Dez. 2012)

jetzt noch n neuer kopf und dann wird das scho


----------



## gaddaf (21 Dez. 2012)

war ja vorher auch nicht grad wenig.
Danke!


----------



## 66cash (21 Dez. 2012)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## htrude2003 (23 Dez. 2012)

lässt sich sehen


----------



## cenajohn (18 Aug. 2013)

steht ihr sehr gut


----------



## dxtcjfmg (22 Aug. 2013)

itś okay but natural is the best way for both


----------



## bümchen (2 Sep. 2013)

sieht gut aus


----------



## schnips (3 Sep. 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## werner_wasser (4 Sep. 2013)

sonya ist eine traumfrau


----------



## dieser_eine (5 Sep. 2013)

hallo,
bin neu hier? bin ich blind? ich kann das foto nicht finden ...


----------



## Thomas111 (5 Sep. 2013)

Aha, na ja! Aber danke für das Bild


----------



## Shadofox (19 Dez. 2013)

kann sich auf jedenfall sehen lassen


----------



## Nilpferd80 (20 Dez. 2013)

ziemlich pralle Euter!


----------



## jerkoff81 (21 Dez. 2013)

Egal ob gemacht oder nicht, sie sieht auf jeden Fall geil damit aus.


----------



## looser24 (22 Dez. 2013)

Was für ein sensationeller anblick


----------



## achim0081500 (22 Dez. 2013)

mmhh, sind das Teile :WOW:


----------



## sabi81 (22 Dez. 2013)

wahnsinn


----------



## antje.k (27 Dez. 2013)

sehr nice ;-)


----------



## bloodhunter88 (14 Jan. 2014)

Das Bild ist schon klasse aber das video dazu junge junge!


----------



## saikone (17 Jan. 2014)

passt schon, schaut doch gut aus......


----------



## tumadre (25 Jan. 2014)

Sehr hübsche Aussichten, Danke!


----------



## bill453W (31 Jan. 2014)

nette Aussicht


----------



## FridolinH (31 Jan. 2014)

Sonya Kraus ist nur noch halb so schön wie früher ....


----------



## Manuel123456 (2 März 2014)

oha, aber die ist schon Out.


----------



## LucaGeil96 (23 März 2014)

Fettes Dankeee für Sonya


----------



## Flash-Stgt (25 März 2014)

ihr arzt?  danke


----------



## franzbauer (25 März 2014)

dankeschoen


----------



## Onkel Heini (2 Mai 2014)

Gut angelegte Kohle ;-)


----------



## CaedesMS (5 Mai 2014)

Selbst wenn sie sich den Busen neu machen lassen hat, ist doch super fürs Auge


----------



## majoli (5 Mai 2014)

Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## CarstenBN (6 Mai 2014)

nix neuer busen...das kommt während der stillzeit...du amateur










Etzel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## Arnezeig (6 Jan. 2015)

Danke für den Post :thx:


----------



## aguckä (12 Jan. 2015)

sonderangebot ?


----------



## LexiCD (6 Feb. 2015)

Sieht klasse aus  So einen schönen hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## kabelaffe (13 Feb. 2015)

Was für ein geiler Auftritt...danke


----------



## Bunkyflunx (13 Feb. 2015)

Video dazu gibts auf yt. natürlich in slowmo


----------



## bestboy (24 Feb. 2015)

Das Video dazu ist auch der reine Wahnsinn.


----------



## lump (5 Apr. 2015)

Die Frau ist einfach eine Sexbombe *__*... Danke für die geilen Brüste


----------



## akiba89 (13 Apr. 2015)

geil geil geil


----------



## Leglover25 (13 Apr. 2015)

Sehr sehr gelungen. Wenn der tatsächlich gemacht ist ist es ne Gute Visitenkarte für den Doc


----------



## MrBig120 (26 Apr. 2015)

Schöne Bilder.


----------



## Claudy (23 Mai 2015)

Die Sonya hat rein gar nichts machen lassen.Einige scheinen nicht besonders in Sexualkunde aufgepasst zu haben.Seit meine Frau unseren Sohn geboren hat muss sie auch Körbchengrösse D tragen.Vorher hatte sie nur B.Bei den Frauen ist es mit den Brüsten wie mit bei den Jungs mit ihrem besten Stück.Einige sind oder werden kleiner und bei den Jungs ist es eben die Länge.:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## mbensao (28 Juni 2015)

hammer ausschnitt


----------



## Fordkuga (18 Juli 2015)

Richtige Größe !


----------



## lifetime (18 Juli 2015)

super! neu oder nicht, sieht toll aus!


----------



## rimonello (17 Aug. 2015)

Fantastisch!


----------



## Gringo (17 Aug. 2015)

oberarme kann man leider nicht machen lassen


----------



## tahlganis (22 Aug. 2015)

Danke sehr.


----------



## grueneleuchte (23 Aug. 2015)

ganz klare Milchbrüste!


----------



## Snoop21 (23 Aug. 2015)

War die richtige Entscheidung! :thumbup:


----------



## Irievibes (25 Aug. 2015)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## osmanlii (4 Sep. 2015)

Der kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## gin (4 Sep. 2015)

top bild danke


----------



## harry747 (18 Sep. 2015)

Interessanter beitrag


----------



## wolf1958 (22 Sep. 2015)

So sollen sie sein, groß und rund


----------



## Röseberg (17 Okt. 2015)

gemacht oder nicht, sie soll's bloß so lassen


----------



## werder061294 (18 Okt. 2015)

herrliche Aussichten


----------



## realstarfish (18 Okt. 2015)

ordentlich gemacht


----------



## cheesygouda (29 Dez. 2015)

Sonya ist immer nett anzusehen


----------



## Tiberius (30 Dez. 2015)

Schöne Perspektive


----------



## sasvick (7 Jan. 2016)

sieht so aus, als ob sie sich nen Dildo aussuchen würde


----------



## Celebuser1 (6 März 2016)

Der Kameramann hat einen Orden verdient  
:thx:


----------



## atomkoffer (3 Apr. 2016)

Sehr schön!


----------



## rossi69 (31 Mai 2016)

Etzel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:



kann sich ja sehr gut sehen lassen


----------



## Tittelelli (31 Mai 2016)

Jungs, sabbern und rubbeln bis der Doc kommt


----------



## Garry40814 (5 Juni 2016)

Mir egal wo die herkommen, hauptsache sie sehen gut aus ^^


----------



## bankdreams (15 Juli 2016)

steht ihr, danke


----------



## Walker (16 Juli 2016)

Sie hat sich leider etwas zurückgezogen.


----------



## Claudy (19 Jan. 2017)

Etzel schrieb:


> Sie hat sich ja nach der Schwangerschaft einen neuen Busen machen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:



Du scheinst irgendwie nicht zu wissen dass bei einer Frau die schwanger ist,der Busen immer größer wird.War bei meiner genau so.Und schau mal die Reese Witherspoon die hatte auch immer einen kleineren und jetzt nach 2 Kinder ist er deutlich grösser oder bei der Hayden Panettiere.


----------



## speedy1974 (22 Jan. 2017)

Die hat schon geile Titten und weiß sie auch in posietion zu bringen


----------

